# EQ For Mains Prior to Audyssey



## counsil (Mar 1, 2009)

What are some good EQ options for my mains? I want to EQ my mains, maybe even my center as well, prior to running Audyssey on my Denon 3808 because Audyssey does a good job taming the bottom end, but in the process creates some dips that weren't there before.


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

Do you have a budget in mind?


----------



## counsil (Mar 1, 2009)

Not really. If I can get a good one for $100 or a very good one for $500, I would probably go with the latter. What are you thinking?


----------



## counsil (Mar 1, 2009)

I was thinking maybe a QSC DSP-30. Can you go from balanced to speaker wire (or XLR to banana plug)?


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

Ok first of all you need to understand that in order to use an EQ you need to have external amplification using your receivers pre outs into the EQs and then into the amps and out to the speakers. 
Good EQs cost a fair bit I am assuming you want a 1/3 octave (31 band) EQ for each channel. $500 will buy you used gear that will work well You can find 2channel EQs on ebay Look for "Audio control C131" as those are some of the best analog EQs for the money. Pro audio EQs can work as many do have unballanced inputs as well as ballanced.


----------



## tcarcio (Jun 27, 2007)

I have these if your interested...http://www.hometheatershack.com/for...ibration-equipment/27027-graphic-eqs-f-s.html


----------

